# Battleforge Problem



## W4TCH0UT (24. April 2009)

Hallo user!
Ich habe ein - ziemlich dummes - Problem mit Battleforge. Wenn ich das Spiel starte, kann ich die Schaltflächen nicht benutzen und das Spiel ist somit unspielbar. Hierfür habe ich die Desktopgestaltung im Spiel deaktiviert und nun konnte ich immerhin spielen. Einziges Problem ist, dass sich im Spiel, wenn ich Einheiten irgendwo hinschicke oder andere angreife (also zumeist mit rechts klicke) die Maus immer 3cm nach schräg unten rechts verschiebt. Das kann tierisch nerven und vllt. kann mir einer eine Lösung für dieses Problem nennen .
Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen,
schöne Grüße,
Macko

edit: Habe herausgefunden, dass ich die Schaltflächen bei aktivierter Desktopgestaltung zwar treffen könnte, aber muss mich mit der Maus schräg rechts darunter befinden


----------



## perforierer (30. April 2009)

Frag doch mal im Battleforge-Thread im 3D Center-Forum nach, da ist einer der Entwickler von Phenomic unterwegs...


----------

